# Greene and Greene (Gamble Table) Coffee table



## MissouriBoiler08 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am new to LJ's and I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice. I am planning to make a Gamble type Table (Greene and Greene) but reducing it to a coffee table. My question is how does one perfectly match the edging of the table with the table top core?


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Missouri,

I don't know the answer to your question, I'm even sure I understand the question but I did find this guy and it looks like he might be able to help.

Good luck and I look forward to watching your progress.

Bothus


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out Popular Woodworking (issue 165, November 2007). There is an article by Darrell Peart about a G&G table that had been cut down to a coffee table. His article gives a lot of construction photos, etc.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs
Darrell Peart is a member here and has an outstanding book that covers a great deal of Greene and Greene details.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Also check out Robert Lang's book "Shop Drawing for Greene & Greene Furniture. He has measured drawing of G&G pieces. The Townsend Occasional Table (pg 78) can be scaled down to coffee table size.


----------



## MissouriBoiler08 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks Vince and Jim. I found the ideas in both Robert Lang's and Darrell Peart's books. Good stuff. Just could not figure out the details for constructing the curved edging that are added on to the core of the Gamble Table. .


----------



## upperwoodsman (Mar 29, 2009)

We welcome MissouriBoiler08 to LJ sight.You will learn a lot meet a lot and do a lot. Have fun


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

The beautiful thing about a G&G top is that the core doesn't have to match perfectly. It's completely hidden by the breadboard end and ebony spline. The width of the core can be tweaked in relation to the breadboard end, and as long as the tongue is shorter than the dado, it will fit.

G&G's thicker breadboard end can be centered or flush-mounted on top ala Kevin Rodel. The slip fit on the tongue/dado is the only critical dimension. Make one (I prefer to machine the dado first) and make the other one (in my case, the tongue) fit.

I'm actually building Darrel Peart's Aurora table. Get his book and all will be clear. If you're a G&G fan, it's a great read. I read it before I took it out to the shop and got sawdust between all the pages.

Welcome to LJ's. This is a great project. Feel free to blog about it 

BTW, Darrell was great about answering my questions. He's also a LJ.


----------



## chipout (Oct 8, 2011)

hi you may want to check out Dale Barnard , the cabinetmaker. he is a MASTER of Greene and Greene.
e recently built a G&G coffee table that takes elements of the Thorsen house and the Gamble house .
he has taught G & G for many years and is also an instructor with the William Ng school. He and Daryl may be the 2 most knowledgable G&G individuals alive presently


----------

